# lm_sensors will not start with systemd

## treeman1111

I cannot get lm_sensors.service to run with systemd. Here is the output of systemctl status lm_sensors.service -l:

```

lm_sensors.service - Initialize hardware monitoring sensors

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/lm_sensors.service; disabled)

   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Sat 2014-01-04 21:48:14 EST; 6min ago

  Process: 2895 ExecStart=/usr/bin/sensors -s (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

  Process: 2893 ExecStart=/sbin/modprobe -qab $BUS_MODULES $HWMON_MODULES (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

 Main PID: 2895 (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

Jan 04 21:48:14 andromeda sensors[2895]: No sensors found!

Jan 04 21:48:14 andromeda systemd[1]: lm_sensors.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

Jan 04 21:48:14 andromeda systemd[1]: Failed to start Initialize hardware monitoring sensors.

Jan 04 21:48:14 andromeda systemd[1]: Unit lm_sensors.service entered failed state.

```

Here is the contents of my /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors file:

```

# Generated by sensors-detect on Sat Jan  4 21:41:33 2014

# This file is sourced by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines variables:

# HWMON_MODULES for hardware monitoring driver modules, and optionally

# BUS_MODULES for any required bus driver module (for example for I2C or SPI).

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

HWMON_MODULES="fam15h_power it87 k10temp"

# For compatibility reasons, modules are also listed individually as variables

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.

#

# You should use BUS_MODULES and HWMON_MODULES instead if possible.

#MODULE_0=fam15h_power

#MODULE_1=it87

#MODULE_2=k10temp

```

----------

## 666threesixes666

did you run systemctl enable lm_sensors before systemctl start lm_sensors?

----------

## treeman1111

I think I have found the issue - one of the modules was not built into my kernel.

----------

## 666threesixes666

indeed lm_sensors is not an easy package to deal with.

----------

